# Injustice acts against foreign nationals by department of home affairs‏



## patina (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello sir/ma,

Please I will need your urgent and professional advices on how resolve this injustice acts and violation
of Human Rights that has been happening in South Africa Department of Home
Affairs with Foreign nationals in Eastern Cape and most especially, King
William's Town. 
This foreign national, a Nigerian was WRONGFULLY arrested and detained in
prison by Zwelithsha Immigration personnel on Tuesday, 22nd of November 2011 as an illegal immigrant in King William’s Town, Eastern Cape.

He has a Legal 4 years Quota Work Permit to work as an Educator with Eastern
Cape Department of Education, the permit was issued by Department of Home
Affairs on 24th of February 2011 and it will be expiring on 13th February
2014.
He got a teaching appointment with Eastern Cape Department of Education last
year from 1st of July to 31st of December 2010 as a Temporary Educator with a
Renewable Contract to work as a mathematics and Technology educator at
Vulingqondo Junior Secondary school. Department did not accept his previous
work permit and asked him to make another work permit in order to work with
them. He was given an Employment Contract which is attached with this e-mail
and he started working. When he finally got the new Work Permit this year from
Home Affairs then Eastern Cape Department of Education REFUSED to pay him for
all the Six months he has worked for up till this moment. He was asked by
department to stop working on the 11th April 2011 because they can't pay him.

The matter was taken to court since May 2011 and is still in court until his
arrest on Tuesday, 22nd of November.
Immigration arrested him on 22nd of November 2011 that since he is no longer
working, then he got no right to stay in South Africa. He has been taken to
prison since then.

He discharged educator duties in good faith as a Mathematics and Technology
educator inter alia to Grades 8 and 9 at the aforementioned school. Those
services were accepted by the Department without demur. The Department and the
school and the learners therefore received the benefit of his educator
services. But department refused to pay him a cent up till this moment and now,
Immigration arrested him and detained him in prison when he has a Legal Quota
Work Permit that will be Expiring in 2014 but they claimed since he is out of work then he got no right to stay in S.A again. 
Please I need your professional Immigration advice on what to do. A lawyer has been engaged with this matter but he's struggling because he is not an Immigration Expert. Please help!


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

You need to speak to a lawyer, not anyone on this forum


----------

